# New Juice Lines in STOCK - Sir Vape



## Sir Vape (17/5/15)

Hey guys

We have a number of new juice lines at Sir Vape .

We have picked the best of the best based on reviews and personal testing to give you all a variety of flav profiles to choose from by some the greatest international juice companies out there.

The lines that will arriving tomorrow:
The Vaping Rabbit
Vigilante Juice Co.
The Traditional Juice Co.
Nick's Blissful Brews
Frisco Vapors

Get yours white stocks last 

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BigAnt (17/5/15)

Wow so many at once and its not even Christmas. Well done @Sir Vape 

The Vaping Rabbit *Milkman*
Vigilante Juice Co.* Skull and Crossbones*
The Traditional Juice Co. *Indian Giver*
Nick's Blissful Brews *Swag*
Frisco Vapors *Powell*

You know I have the most important question ..... 0mg 

BTW any updates on the Teleos juice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Balsak (17/5/15)

Wow,Some fantastic juices that u are bringing in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (17/5/15)

Awesome awesome awesome news on the new juices. Keep it up 

Sent from my Note 4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (17/5/15)

Haven't been this excited on a Sunday evening... Well done guys!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (18/5/15)

Juices have been loaded and are now available to purchase.

www.sirvape.co.za

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (18/5/15)

Great new line-up of juices 
Well done @Sir Vape


----------



## moonunit (18/5/15)

Just placed an order, can't wait to try Indian Giver!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill (18/5/15)

Wow, some great juices, Will you be getting Powell from Frisco Vapors?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (18/5/15)

Bill yeah we will get more of the Frisco range in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Bill (18/5/15)

Great, thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Vape (22/5/15)

No probs @Bill


----------



## BigGuy (24/5/15)

Just to let you know that the stocks have been replenished just in time for payday folks so go wild.


----------

